# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Ik wil weer een mooi lichaam

## smcbouw

Ik ben sinds mijn carriere switch (eigen onderneming) niet meer aan het trainen ten eerste deed ik kickboxen en fitness ,kickboxen vond ik erg blessure gevoelig ik mis mn sport wel maar als ik na een dag werken thuis kom ben ik moe en heb ik nadat ik mijn kind in bed heb gelegd pas tijd voor mezelf en heb ik eigenlijk nergens geen zin meer in. Sinds mijn carriere switch ben ik ook niet meer op mijn voeding gaan letten dus je raad het al ik ben wel een stuk dikker geworden maar ga het nu wel vervelend vinden,dus ik ben eigenlijk op zoek naar een voedingsschema om weer goed droog gespierd te worden met een trainings schema daarop afgestemd ik weeg nu 115 kg en ben 1,92 m lang en ben 34 jaar en het meeste vet zit rond mijn middel .
ik ben al een poging aan het wagen om hard te lopen alleen mijn vraag is: is daar ook een goed schema voor om dit op te bouwen en breekt dat dan geen spierweefsel af.


Gr.John

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo John,

Naast bewegen is goede voeding ook belangrijk...
Op http://www.hardloopschema.nl/ kun je verschillende hardloopschema's vinden en ook op http://www.hartstichting.nl/gezond_l...FYUm3god9GMJNg staat een schema, dus hopelijk heb je daar wat aan  :Smile: 
Jammer dat je je sporten door carriere switch niet meer kan uitoefenen, hopelijk vind je een andere manier!
Succes!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## floris

hallo john, met dat gewicht en die lengte, moet je nooit aan hard lopen denken.
erg slecht voor je knieen en je bereikt er niks mee. omdat je het waarschijnlijk nog geen10 minuten volhoudt.
als je serieus wil afvallen op een goede gezonde manier, kan je het volgende doen.
reken 1 week uit hoeveel calorien je per dag eet, een gemiddelde.
zeg bijvoorbeeld. 3500 calorien.
om gezond af te vallen ,moet je het volgende weten.
1 kilo vet afvallen is 7000 calorien,
dus als je per dag 500 calorien minder eet val je een halve kilo per week af.
nou ga je in plaats van hardlopen.
iedere dag een half uur wandelen, dit doet geen pijn,
waarom nou een half uur, een lichaam gaat pas na 20 minuten verbranden,
dit zet je algehele spijsvertering in werking.
om nou 500 calorien per dag minder te eten of drinken, is heel makkelijk, vervang bijvoorbeeld 1 liter melk voor water, en je ben klaar, en je heb ook geen honger gevoel.
nou zal je zien dat de eerste week er weinig gebeurd, kwa jou lichaams gewicht.
en week 2 ben je ineens afgevallen.
ikzelf doe dit ook, kost geen moeite en je valt vaker meer kilo's af.
ikzelf viel 11 kilo in 3 maanden af met deze oplossing.
uiteraard kan je nog wat aan fitnees/bodybuilding gaan doen, maar doe nooit meer als 3x per week een half uur, dan gaat het nog beter.

nou succes.

----------


## annemedi

Ik heb precies het zelfde. Eigen bedrijf en geen energie meer voor fitness. Wat ik doe om een beetje fit te blijven is door de dag heen overal waar kan de fiets en de trap te pakken :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Heb je nergens een buur die een hond heeft waar je 's avonds eens een blokje mee kan om gaan wandelen ? De hond zal happy en blij zijn en jij hebt ook lichaamsbeweging ook al besef je het niet echt... Bij mij is het het tegenovergestelde, ik heb moeite om mijn gewicht te behouden, ook niet leuk dus en ik eet echt wel meer dan genoeg hoor.... en ik heb een hond ....

----------

